#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-05
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<susscorfa> anyone running a acer 1692
<Infecto> http://youtube.com/watch?v=psamNnim_I0
<sacater> any1 selling laptops in the price range of UK104.60
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<welp> who's offered sacater that laptop?
* welp hies
<welp> *hides
<sacater> WELP YOU A HOLE
<sacater> i said no
<welp> nice to see you too ;)
<sacater> welp: hm
<welp> no offence sacater, but i really do not want another laptop
<sacater> welp: go back to gentoo-dev
<sacater> welp
<welp> got way too many computers, full stop
<sacater> no.... youll take it..
<welp> sacater
<welp> i will not
<sacater> fine
<sacater> oh lol
<sacater> hes not in here atm
<welp> *sigh*
<sacater> :P
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-06
<caravena> Hello.
<caravena> Pliss read -> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/89800
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89800 in linux-source-2.6.20 "External video not working on Toshiba Satellite A130 in Feisty" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<caravena> How to debugging?
<caravena> Problem with HAL?
<Kismet> hi all
<Kismet> is here any human?
<pochu> Kismet: no, we are all bots :)
<Kismet> ok perfect :)
<Kismet> I have to ask something to the bot then ;)
<Kismet> I want to update a testing result on LaptopTesting wiki
<Kismet> but I don't know if I have to delete all the information about the test result with old ubuntu version like dapper and breezy
<Kismet> or just add my test result to the page by breaking the LaptopTestingTemplate
<Kismet> what should I do?
<pochu> Kismet: you can add it
<pochu> Kismet: for example: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerAspire1642WLMi
<Kismet> ok ^_^
<pochu> Kismet: it has the breezy, dapper an edgy reports
<Kismet> pochu I thought that it wasn't standard :)
<pochu> Kismet: what about the template page?
<Kismet> OK! So I'll answer also to the question that I have put on the wiki
<pochu> Kismet: I have seen that in some reports
<Kismet> pochu never mind to template page if I can add extra column to testing report :)
<Kismet> pochu if you have time can you answer to question on this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting
<pochu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeamTemplate
<pochu> Kismet: the template has columns for each Ubuntu version
<pochu> Kismet: sure
<Kismet> pochu I can see only 2 columns instead Ubuntu has more that 4 version: hoary, dapper, breezy, edgy, etc.
<pochu> Kismet: yes, but dapper is stable and supported, as are edgy and breezy
<pochu> Kismet: so I don't know what should you do, but if those version are supported and stable...
<pochu> Kismet: but probably there is anybody else who knows the answer :)
<Kismet> I'll wait for Mr. anybody to answer :P
<pochu> Kismet: you mean Mr. bot_boss :) don't you?
<Simira> Kismet: have you had a look at the other laptop models, what they have done?
<Kismet> Simira: I have looked that some report all the version tested..
<Simira> Kismet: then you just do as the others?
<Kismet> Simira even people from "Canonical Supplied Laptops" had different behavior, some have removed old Ubuntu version test result while other have kept all the testing result. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaTecraA2 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ThinkpadX41-2527
<Simira> Kismet: so just add the new one and leave things as they are?
<Kismet> Simira: OK
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-07
<tritium> crimsun: did you reply to jmworx?
<crimsun> tritium: I did. I've got the _source.changes queued, but I can't upload it until it's signed
<crimsun> waiting til tonight
<tritium> crimsun: oh, great.  Enough people tested it now?
<crimsun> yep
<tritium> Fantastic.  Oh, by the way, the latest Xorg update restored the extended desktop I had lost earlier.
<crimsun> great
<tritium> Yep.
<tritium> How's travel going?
<crimsun> pretty crazy, but it'll settle down during the week
<tritium> I hear you.
<tritium> crimsun: There's a meeting tonight?
<crimsun> tritium: not that I know of. We had an MOTU meeting earlier this afternoon.
<ajmitch> hi tritium
<tritium> hi ajmitch :)
<tritium> Gah, I was going to try to attend.  I thought it was at 20:00 UTC, which I was thinking was 7 a.m. tomorrow morning for me...
<tritium> How are you, ajmitch?
<ajmitch> I'm good, a little busy with work
<ajmitch> how are you?
<crimsun> tritium: (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-March/001350.html for meeting minutes if you need to catch up)
<tritium> Thanks, crimsun.
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-09
<xai> hi guys. My dell c600 seems to change the fonts so small size after each reboot, and doesn't seem to want to remember the time. Not sure if my cmos battery is dead,.
<xai> I thought those things were supposed to last a really long time..
<xai> Is there a way to test it without opening it up?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-10
<[H] 3b0R> hello, im running edgy eft on an hp compaq nx6325, but the wireless network adapter make my internet extremly slow.... im using the windows driver with the bcm-fwcutter, any one got any tip?
<[H] 3b0R> ops sorry
<mr_charisma> hello?
<mr_charisma> I was going to fill out a laptop testing report for my laptop. There is already a page for my model but it has different graphics hardware
<mr_charisma> so, do I edit the existing page or make a new one
<mr_charisma> ?
<crimsun> identical piecewise except for the graphics hardware?
<crimsun> meaning identical model name, too?
<crimsun> if so, I'd just amend the existing one.
<mr_charisma> yeah Dell XPS M1210
<mr_charisma> the current page has Intel integrated graphics, mine has nvidia
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-03-11
<gourdin> hi there
<gourdin> I'd like to post a report on my laptop
<gourdin> I tried the "wiki howto"
<gourdin> "You are not allowed to edit this page."
<gourdin> when I trie to create a new wiki page
<gourdin> how do I proceed ?
<Fujitsu> Are you logged in?
<gourdin> nop
<gourdin> this step isn"t in the howto :)
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Fujitsu> Well, you'll need to log in.
<gourdin> 'k
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<DragonionS> Hello!
<DragonionS> Could you tell me how can I recompile the kernel module?
<sacater> anyone here live in the UK, and is willing to sell a laptop within the price range of 100
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-04
<Blouxou> Is there a particular model of laptop recommended for minimal-fuss compatibility with Ubuntu?
<Blouxou> (Besides system76 and Dell)
<kapute> How does one add ones laptop to the test database?
<kapute> I have an AcerAspire4315 and would like to say what works and what doesn't
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-06
<pegwin> hi all
<gan> i am following the ubuntu doc of creating the live cd , but not supporting , it is coming upto mounting the filesystem
<TokyoFrench> Hello there!
<gan> i am following the ubuntu doc of creating the live cd , but not supporting , it is coming upto mounting the filesystem
<TokyoFrench> Just to say I am planning to install Ubuntu on an Hitachi FLORA 270HX laptop which is old laptop
<TokyoFrench> I have 128 Mo RAM, so not too sure if I can install the Ubuntu or if I should prefere XUbuntu...
<TokyoFrench> anyway when I installed stackware I had to use some kernel options like noacpi (if I remember correctly)
<TokyoFrench> And I don't see this laptop listed on the ubuntu webpage.... so, just hope it'll work
<MagicFab> TokyoFrench, Xubuntu will barely be functional, but will work
<MagicFab> TokyoFrench, I'd suggest installing a "command line" system only from the alternate disk, then adding the xubuntu-desktop package
<gan> livecd which i created based on ubuntu is not booting on laptop
<MagicFab> TokyoFrench, you may also consider openbox, there have been quite some posts about it on different blogs
<MagicFab> gan, brand & model ?
<TokyoFrench> MagicFab: Thanks for the tips!
<gan> MagicFab, thinkpad IBM
<MagicFab> TokyoFrench, also see some draft notes I have here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FabianRodriguez/DefaultInstall
<MagicFab> gan, see http://www.thinkwiki.org for great tips on thinkpads
<MagicFab> gan, what exact TP model ?
<MagicFab> gan, have you tried the latest hardy alpha ? a *lot* has improved for laptops
<gan> MagicFab, no
<MagicFab> gan, you may want to base your liveCD on Hardy if you' re targetting laptops - just my personal opinion
<gan> MagicFab, ok
<TokyoFrench> MagicFab: so my understanding is that installing command line system and then xubuntu-desktop will actually install less package than directly installing XUbuntu, and thus making a lighter system..?
<MagicFab> no, TokyoFrench
<MagicFab> it will install exactly the same
<MagicFab> except you can use that same CD to install other Ubuntu flavors (like Ubuntu, Kubuntu, etc)
<TokyoFrench> Mmm ok.. so the point is just testing the different flavors?
<MagicFab> And in my personal experience, installing with the text based installler on older machines ALWAYS works, as opposed to using the standard live CD
<TokyoFrench> ok
<MagicFab> oups compiz crash :)
<TokyoFrench> Thank you for helping. I really look forward to install this Ubuntu (I never tested before), cause I am too much a newbie for slackware haha
<MagicFab> the point is install in ~20 minutes (text install, minimal system) then choosing whatever flavor you want and knowing nothing will crash or hang (graphcis specifically) later on
<MagicFab> installing on 128ram will take a looooong time using the liveCD
<TokyoFrench> sounds great
<MagicFab> and if you're experimenting taht time adds up :)
<TokyoFrench> :)
<MagicFab> I am upgrading my system so I expect to loose my connection - brb
<TokyoFrench> sorry if it's not the channel topic, but do you know if ubuntu is able to manage encrypted partitions? (cryptsetup)
<MagicFab> Yes... well at install time the only option that works is encrypting everything
<TokyoFrench> haha I like that
<TokyoFrench> I alre
<MagicFab> If you want to do it after install time it's still a rather manual-ish procedure
<TokyoFrench> I never tried Ubuntu but I already love it ;-)
<MagicFab> If you encrypt all as suggested in the partition manager during install time, you get a nice prompt at boot time asking for the password
<TokyoFrench> great... but encryption doesn't slow general performances too much?
<MagicFab> I have been using that on my main laptop for ~8 months and never had problems even when the machine was turned off brutally (battery drain)
<MagicFab> TokyoFrench, on an older machine, you can feel performance drops specially if you encrypt your swap partition (because, well, swap is used often on very low memory conditions)
<MagicFab> but on recent systems is not noticeable
<TokyoFrench> yep... I actually plan to crypt one partition, that will generally be not mounted, and when I need it to be mounted, to unable the cache...
<TokyoFrench> I mean disable the cash
<TokyoFrench> I mean disable the Swap.... haha I should go to bed
<MagicFab> Funny: todays update of Network manager includes this: " #432322 - network-manager: package upgrade kills network connections every time"
<MagicFab> TokyoFrench, the easiest way to do that I foujnd was.... wait...
<MagicFab> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/24/use-an-encrypted-usb-drivepartition/
<MagicFab> read all the comments, though
<TokyoFrench> yep thks
<TokyoFrench> lol et bien, ca chauffe sur certains forums ubuntu ;-)
<TokyoFrench> MagicFab: thank you for your help, I will follow your advices
<TokyoFrench> bybye
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-03-08
<eddyMul> Hi. I'm testing a Dell Inspiron 1420 laptop. I'm aware of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron1420, but that page describes a laptop with nVidia graphics. I'm testing one with an Intel graphic card. How should I enter my information to the page? Or do I make a new wiki page (DellInspiron1420-2?)
<BrunoXLambert> hello, am I at the good place if I have a brand new laptop that would not startx a X session? (and acutally, Hardy is the only distro that would see my ethernet card)
<eddyMul> BrunoXLambert: have you tried asking for help in #ubuntu?
<BrunoXLambert> nope, I guess I will
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-03-03
<Skiess1> so what's this channel for?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-03-05
<Wofl_> hey
<aguitel> anyone use hp pavillion dv4-1212 ?
<aguitel> anyone use hp pavillion dv4-1212 ?
<aguitel> anyone use hp pavillion dv4-1212 ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-03-07
<basileus> only 4 dudes use ubuntu on laptops???
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-03-09
<anditosan> I installed ubuntu on an msi x600 and everything works except the integrated microphone. It does not record. Ubuntu doesn't seem to be able to see it. What can i do?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-03-12
<ash30> Hi. Is this a proper place to discuss a hardware recognition problem in a laptop on 9.10?
<ash30> So cool and quiet... Anybody alive here?
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-03-06
<Rackham> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2020-03-05
<PaulePanter> Hi. A user has a Dell Latitude 5500 with Dell’s pre-installed Ubuntu 18.04.
<PaulePanter> All packages are updated.
<PaulePanter> Unfortunately, it doesn’t boot anymore. It just hangs after GRUB.
<PaulePanter> Trying to debug it, it turns out that `maxcpus=1` fixes it a little bit. The first time it still fails, but then forcefully powering it off, the second attempt often works.
<PaulePanter> What channel would be best to report that to? What Launchpad component is the right place?
<PaulePanter> Unfortunately, I do not get the console messages on the screen (unless I remove the initrd line in GRUB), and there is no serial console.
<PaulePanter> Sounds similar to https://www.dell.com/community/Latitude/Latitude-5400-boot-fail-after-BIOS-update-to-1-6-3/td-p/7442753
<PaulePanter> but the firmware was updated in February, and the disk firmware on March 3rd.
<PaulePanter> And some boots after that worked.
<PaulePanter> Any suggestions?
 * PaulePanter also wants to note, that the Dell TB16 docking station also does not work well under GNU/Linux (Ubuntu, Debian, …).
<PaulePanter> After the battery went out of juice, starting the system again, the problem disappeared.
<PaulePanter> So something might be broken in the initramfs?
